# 1964-1965 Seat Covers



## ButchsGTO (Oct 4, 2012)

Do any of you guys know if the 1964 and 1965 GTO seat covers are the same?

Thanks.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I can tell you that '64-'65 Chevelle (A body) seats take the same frames, If we can assume that since the GTO is an A body, the seats should be the same for the '64-'65 GTO. I know the '63-'64 Nova are wider by an inch and a quarter (believe it or not) and are different from the A body.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The seats are the same, but the covers are not. '64 and '65 have totally different patterns. The '65 patterns are maybe the sharpest looking of all GTO seat covers, with diagonal pleats and arrowheads. The '64 covers are plain jane pleats.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree, 65' seats rule....lol, thats why i put them in my 66'. And Corvair seats are also the same frames and a hell of a lot cheaper than anything with the three letters GTO attached to them.

65's


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Be careful about trying to use Corvair and Nova seats. They ARE the same as long as they are the style that fold straight forward. The early seats folded at an angle towards the center of the car and are wider than the seats that fold straight forward. BTDT!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

This is great info concerning the Corvair seats. Someone mentioned this to me last week and I raised an eyebrow. I'm glad to see confirmation along with a little more detail.

I do wonder about the chrome trim on the sides of the '65 seats. I don't believe I have seen this part reproduced anywhere. Mine are slightly rusted. How does a guy go about making them look new again? Send them off for re-chrome? If one is damaged, then I assume I would need to find a used one?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I think Ames has that chrome piece on the seat sides, another difference with the Corvair seats is the inner trim is finished black not chrome. I would just hit it with 000 steel wool and give it a brushed effect. 64-65's are harder to find parts for as a lot of it is not reproduced.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> I think Ames has that chrome piece on the seat sides, another difference with the Corvair seats is the inner trim is finished black not chrome. I would just hit it with 000 steel wool and give it a brushed effect. 64-65's are harder to find parts for as a lot of it is not reproduced.


I just spent some time looking through the Ames site to see if I could find that chrome piece. They refer to it in the 64-65 CHROME SEAT SIDE ARM HARDWARE parts that are available (part# A134C) but I don't see the actual piece available anywhere. 

It says the hardware is for "ATTACHING "HOCKEY STICK" MOLDINGS TO SEATS."

Man, searching for parts is challenging for these cars. Only took me 28 years to find a body shell that I could cut up to fix mine.


----------



## mikey9743 (Feb 20, 2011)

Has any one found out if the side chrome part is available mine sure are rusty


----------

